# Inheritance - solicitors fees - is this normal?



## _Tom_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there, I wonder if anyone can give me any advice?

My mother and stepfather lived in Spain and owned a flat. My mum died a few years ago and my stepfather died a year or so ago.

Myself and my brother live in England and don't really understand the legal system.

The total inheritance is estimated at 100,000 Euros. The solicitor managed to argue that no inheritance tax was due (I don't know how difficult or not this is to do).

I have just received the invoice from the solicitor.

Professional fees @ 13% of 50% of the value of the estate = 5000 Euros
Notario fees = 800 Euros
Registro fees = 400 Euros

So including IVA it is 7200 Euros

I was initially a bit shocked at the fees and also the fact that I am due to pay them (not from the estate).

Professional fees of 13% of 50% of the estate (or 6.5% of the total estate) seems very excessive.

Could anyone tell me, is this normal for Spain? I just wanted a second opinion as I really don't have a clue.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Best regards,

Tom


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you not get a price for the service before you engaged him?
To be honest, if he has managed to get a Spanish residents estate left to a non Spanish resident reduced to NIL inheritence tax then he has done very well, as you could have ended up paying a hell of a lot more than his fee!

Please let me have his telephone number 



_Tom_ said:


> Hi there, I wonder if anyone can give me any advice?
> 
> My mother and stepfather lived in Spain and owned a flat. My mum died a few years ago and my stepfather died a year or so ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Always ask a lawyer what they cost before he/she starts work. You have no come back really. You could judge how many hours work he did but he will just make something up to the same as 5000 euros.


----------



## _Tom_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Tom_ said:


> Thanks for replies.


 
Ask another lawyer what they would charge for the same service and compare???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A slightly different senario, but I was shocked when we were looking to buy a house in spain. Unlike the UK where the solicitor takes more or less a flat fee for conveyancing, here they take a percentage cut of the purchase price (3% I think it was???), regardless of how much they have to do! And they say that Spanish wages are lower than the UK???!!!

Jo xxx


----------

